

SQL Server Management Studio (SSMS) Outside of the SQL Engine Releases - plurby
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/sqlreleaseservices/archive/2015/06/24/sql-server-management-studio-june-2015-release.aspx

======
el_duderino
"New option to skip prompt to save T-SQL files"

That option alone is worth so much to me.

I can't believe it took them this long to make it a standalone product.
However, it's a very welcomed change.

------
breakingcups
"Table Designer is now enabled for Azure SQL Database V12

Database and Table property dialogs are now enabled for Azure SQL Database
V12"

These two are amazing for me.

